# Zombie Apocalypse!



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

So, thought I'd try something a bit different!










So you're facing zombie apocalypse, five minutes to grab some gear before going on the run forever. So my question is:

1) what watch would you take, taking into consideration there will be no watch repairers or owt like that, the change in lifestyle etc etc.....

&

2) what other three things would you also grab?

B)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

so mine:

1) - G-Shock solar - tough, hardwearing, can take a few knocks

2) hiking rucksac

3) acid, oil, needle proof boots

4) Panga or equiv!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

CWC automatic diver

Kitchen knife

Crossbow

Porn


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

1) G-Shock Solar

2) My revolver

3) Baseball bat

4) The Mrs


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know a man in Boise Idaho who is not going to be happy about this thread







:lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a BBQ and a mankini


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

1) Spork

2) My Jeep

3) A sledge hammer

4) A large bag

(number 3 and 4 have nothing to do with zombie bashing, I'd take a trip into town and have a go at some of the watch shop's windows  )


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Easy...

1) This:










2) This:










3) These:










4) A whole bunch more of number three. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

1) G-shock Riseman.

2) A selection of bladed and blunt weapons I have stashed around the house (yes, my house is not child nor burglar friendly).

3) My survival kit (matches, etc).

4) Rope - might be useful for tying people down who may be affected but as yet undetermined.

5) My sniper jacket (built-in veil to cover face).

6) Crisps. I like crisps.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, if there was a Zombie Apocalypse I`d just have to drag the old ship out of mothballs & try somewhere else...










Providing of course that the BBRG(Big-Bang Reality Generator) still works after 56 years 

Edit> I almost forgot, I needn`t worry about the BBRG, Anastasia`s never let me down...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd just keep a few steps ahead of Kate Adie! :hypocrite:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Why bother with a watch. When it's dark, sleep, when it's light get up - time isn't going to be that important. Anything else you can just pick on your way to the hills. 

And one of these might come in handy. I'll drive and Big M can be on the gun :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

William - I take it you're stateside with solid slugs?










Bond - 1) how do you plan to rebuild society if you cannot let others know when it is time for elevensies or afternoon tea?!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Gin

Tonic

Ice.

(I refuse to confront the total breakdown of society and life as we know it with a WARM G&T!)

Also

Franchi

Golok

E&E kit.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparrow said:


> Bond - 1) how do you plan to rebuild society if you cannot let others know when it is time for elevensies or afternoon tea?!


In Bond's World time won't be important - Boozers, of which there will be plenty, will be open 24/7 :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sparrow said:


> William - I take it you're stateside with solid slugs?


I'm in Canada. It's been a few years since I purchased deer slugs, but I assume you can still get them. I'd actually alternate between double oughts and slugs, slow them down quickly and then aim for the finishing shot.  It's good to have a plan for a completely ridiculous fictional event. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > William - I take it you're stateside with solid slugs?
> ...


I'd go with BBs personally, still damaging, but wider spread


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Don't get me started... As a soldier and general outdoorsy type I'd like to think I'd have an idea what to do.

Read "dr dales zombie dictionary the a-z" by dr Dale seslick. It's hilarious.

Sod it, just go here http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0749008059?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1

Feel free to remove link mods, figured it'd be ok as it's safe to say it's totally watch unrelated.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm isn't going to be happy about this......or was that the idea?.......


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I know a man in Boise Idaho who is not going to be happy about this thread





Roger the Dodger said:


> Mechanical Alarm isn't going to be happy about this......or was that the idea?.......



















I thought I was on the "Survivalists - Macho - BS" site there for a minute. What in the world is this doing in the wristwatch section (Helloooo... Mods)?! Sounds more like the "Off Topic" section, WAY off topic.

Gawd... just put me outta my misery!

Yer right..., I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Easy...
> 
> 2) This:
> 
> ...


William... some of those cats look scarier!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Seach for "zombie 50000 volts" on the tubes. Frost and peggs zombie survival guide r


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I know a man in Boise Idaho who is not going to be happy about this thread
> ...


I was so looking forward to MA's response to this watch emergency decision thread


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I know a man in Boise Idaho who is not going to be happy about this thread
> ...


:lol:

If you look back to the original thread, i did ask for watches you would wear in apocalyptic situations, however the creativeness and variety of the forum's taken it a bit off track...

& Mechanical Alarm -


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Possibly there is such a Watch. B)



> Bite me! We love this strikingly gothic limited edition, with a blood-drip pattern all along the strap. This watch will definitely add a touch of Dracula or Zombie chic to your wardrobe - whichever is your preferred style of blood sucking. Technical features include stopwatch, date, alarm and Timexâ€™s patented Indiglo backlight. Water resistant and comes with a 2-year guarantee.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Easy...
> ...


i dunno about that, anyone willing to be photographed wearing an elasticated waist is close to the edge.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Easy...
> ...


It's not about looking scary, it's about punching big holes in zombie heads. 

Later,

William


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Back on topic (ish)

1) off to tesco and borrow a trolley or two

2) off to the hardware store for bolt cutters, etc

3) off to the local gun store and load up trolley with ammo

4) then I might think about a nice perpetual calendar eco drive Citizen


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Back off topic (ish)

Obviously, some of you expected a crazier old man zombie hunter version of me. :yes:

A new pic just for you lot (with SM300 :wink2: ).










Prepared for an unlikely outbreak of zombieism. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Back off topic (ish)
> 
> Obviously, some of you expected a crazier old man zombie hunter version of me.
> 
> ...


Now I'm worried and in more ways than one... this is all very disturbing.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Back off topic (ish)
> 
> Obviously, some of you expected a crazier old man zombie hunter version of me.
> 
> ...


Is this some sort of cat hostage situation with the pix of the cat on the wall??

Go ahead and kill it!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Back off topic (ish)
> ...


No, that's a picture of Fluffy, sitting in front of my shortwave receivers.

Don't anger the Fluff...










She's watching you. :shocking:

:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry... not a cat fan.

Don't pi$$ off the Fluff or the Will.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Sorry... not a cat fan.
> 
> Don't pi$$ off the Fluff or the Will.


Not a cat fan!?! :shocking:

*Let im have it William!!!*


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

1) Casio G-Shock Solar Tough.

2) Spirit level.

3) AA map.

4) Bradwal.

All quite normal really!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

My Ballistic










And


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I would seem most of us have the wrong approach, big guns and 4x4's are stuff of the movies in real life all you need is a pair of running shoes and a couple of 9mm's with a few spare clips.

:lol: :lol:

http://ww2.zombieinitiative.org/node/2279


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think I'd grab one of these










She normally copes with zombies quite well!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> I would seem most of us have the wrong approach, big guns and 4x4's are stuff of the movies in real life all you need is a pair of running shoes and a couple of 9mm's with a few spare clips.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://ww2.zombieinitiative.org/node/2279


Mr. Bond, survivors are going to be a problem as well. Survivors may be more deviously motivated than zombies.









Later,

William


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah but what happens if you become a zombie and your arm falls off.... To quote Arthur Dent "How am I going to operate my digital watch now?" Because if we're to believe that Land of the Dead the zombies become more self aware. And of course this is mirrored in Shaun of the Dead too.

Frank


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

sparrow said:


> So you're facing zombie apocalypse, five minutes to grab some gear before going on the run forever. So my question is:
> 
> 2) what other three things would you also grab?


To find myself facing a zombie apocalypse would be TOO WEIRD !! h34r:

So,A good Bong ...To help get over the weirdness of course.



There's TWO things then :grin:



William_Wilson said:


> 2) This:


I was going to ask if that's a Mossberg ...But see you've tagged the picture ''winchester''.

12 Guage ?.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

littlealex said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > So you're facing zombie apocalypse, five minutes to grab some gear before going on the run forever. So my question is:
> ...


Winchester model 1300 Security Series, 12 gauge cylinder bore.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I really think Canada should dig a very deep & wide trench with a really high wall between it and America, those gun happy (shoot anything that moves :hunter Yanks are a very bad influence on you guys :no:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Some may wish to rethink their frienship with William.

Those living within driving distance might want to consider moving house.

It may be safer siding with the zombies...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > littlealex said:
> ...


Ah, but look at my index finger across the trigger guard, just like the constables in your terrorist thread photo. Safety first. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Ah, but look at my index finger across the trigger guard, just like the constables in your terrorist thread photo. Safety first. :yes:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


It's the "you have just evoked my wrath" look that unsettles me!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Drum2000 said:


> Some may wish to rethink their frienship with William.
> 
> Those living within driving distance might want to consider moving house.
> 
> It may be safer siding with the zombies...


I don't even make a blip on the crazy radar. Check out this crazy old fart, who lives a couple hours to the west of me. Bruce Beach

Wiki

In the late 70's/early 80's he tried to con the Canadian Government into buy a huge car ferry as a "research" vessel. He was going to load it up with his followers and hide out near the Arctic Ocean, waiting for the apocalypse.

Later,

William


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Conclusive proof that William Wilson and Bruce Beach are in cahoots.

Below is a photo of William standing next to Bruce -

















Try to get out of that one!! Dead to rights!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

If the zombies are coming i'm grabbing as many guns and as much ammo as i can find , a couple of healthpacks and a map.

Then i'm finding William, and together we'll find the leader of the corporate giant whose crazy experiments started the whole pandemic and bring them to justice, as well as finding a cure and defeating the mercenaries & army regulars who are also on the scene.

I'll need William. He's the guy who knows the route, and has unlimted ammo, and can tackle the zombies while i try to figure out the cheat for extra lives.

oh, wait. i'm thinking of HalfLife, aren't i ?

I am NOT Gordon Freeman, and William is NOT Barney.

















Barney doesn't have a SM300, and has a much smaller gun.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Back off topic (ish)
> ...


do you have a gimp suit as well? :bag:

a man for all occasions


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


No, I do not, but a cautionary message for those that do:












Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

louiswu said:


> If the zombies are coming i'm grabbing as many guns and as much ammo as i can find , a couple of healthpacks and a map.
> 
> Then i'm finding William, and together we'll find the leader of the corporate giant whose crazy experiments started the whole pandemic and bring them to justice, as well as finding a cure and defeating the mercenaries & army regulars who are also on the scene.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd go old school.










:wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Drum2000 said:


> Conclusive proof that William Wilson and Bruce Beach are in cahoots.
> 
> Below is a photo of William standing next to Bruce -
> 
> ...


No no, I'm a rugged individualist, whereas Bruce is a self anointed prophet. 

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I would seem most of us have the wrong approach, big guns and 4x4's are stuff of the movies in real life all you need is a pair of running shoes and a couple of 9mm's with a few spare clips.
> ...


I'll be a loner, maybe I'll take on a few survivors along the way but only for two reasons. If I get caught in a corner I can use use them as live Zombie Bait and at a push if things get really bad ......for food, needs must and all that.










:lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


On your journey through Zombieland, just remember this: Rule #4 â€" Double Tap. You think it's dead. One more makes it 100% sure.



Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


The biggest problem I would have is that I was useless with a gun, couldn't hit a barn door at 10 yards. Not sure why but I was rubbish so maybe I'll just resort to the old movie standard even if it is a bit heavy to lug around.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

meanwhile im an excellent shot, but ammunition is quite diffucult to come by this side of the pond. unlike those yanks we dont leave bags of it and spare guns in the back of every cupboard 

and why the hell has nobody mentioned the hot chick and waffled about the nutter with the shotgun? i swear your all going strange haha!

i saw a video on youtube a few weeks ago with some guy showing what he carries day to day. included a pistol and 2 mags, a mini back up single shot pistol, torch, couple of knives. then he had another glock with 4 mags for when he went into a 'bad area'. i thought, hey he might work in private security in various hotspots around the world so fair play. no, hes just some retard whos going to accidentaly shoot himself or some poor bystander.

he had another video of his bug out kit, my god i swear he was going into ww3...all the gear and no idea. i carry less for week long excersizes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


''Security Series'' ...I like that !! 

And seeing William with his blunderbuss like this has reminded me of a story i've just had related.

The morning after finding signs of a break-in [but nothing missing]at his property,a chap finds his doberman chewing on something.

Upon wrestling whatever it is away from the animal,he finds that the something it's been chewing on ...

...Is in fact a DUDES FINGER !!.

I suspect that Williams place is another property you would'nt want to go trying to enter without permission :acute:


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Seiko skx 007

2. Suitable rifle- probably one of my lee enfields

3. Motorbike- something that has a good fuel range and off road ability- xt yamaha or similar.

Head for the high ground and wait it out cos in the films the zombies head for shopping malls for some reason, knew that was why I hated shopping

Good luck with the apocalypse guys!

Regards

Jim


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


I prefer the "Bong Chick" to either of these!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

sparrow said:


> So you're facing zombie apocalypse, five minutes to grab some gear before going on the run forever. So my question is:
> 
> 1) what watch would you take, taking into consideration there will be no watch repairers or owt like that, the change in lifestyle etc etc.....
> 
> ...


I suppose I'd grab the (bulletproof) Reactor Fallout as it's strong and hefty enough to use as a knuckleduster should I encounter a zombie that needs its face smashing off manually.

Other things I'd grab would be my LED Lenser P7 torch, as it's small and very bright and can be powered with triple A batteries (which I would presumably loot from abandoned petrol stations).

Um, I suppose I'd also grab a baseball bat ...oh, and my old motorcycle helmet to reduce the chances of having my brains eaten.

"Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains!"


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

To aid in steering this back on topic, we should make it clear which items we actually have, versus which items we hope we will find. 

My list was strictly on hand things, no creative thinking. My wish list would be pages long and require an itinerary. 

Later,

William


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> To aid in steering this back on topic, we should make it clear which items we actually have, versus which items we hope we will find.
> 
> My list was strictly on hand things, no creative thinking. My wish list would be pages long and require an itinerary.
> 
> ...


I think that's an entirely new thread  "things *you would like to have* in a Zombie Apocalypse!" - think I'll save that one for a while, dont want mechanical alarm to blow a fuse or owt! :angel_not:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

id have my all black g shock on my wrist and id grab my 9 handed eco drive in my rucksac because even if i was the only human left i still wouldnt go double wristed.

and i would go down the i am legend route and fortify a house first ,but weapon of choice would be my log splitter axe ,a chain saw ,assorted rifles and assault rifles.

i havent read past page 3 but whoever that goon is in the combats you look like you have borrwed your sons gear .not good.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

1. My Dievas Orange Tritium. Only watch I can see at night.

2. A Banjo

3. Garden Shears

4. Baseball bat

As Per Woody in Zombieland.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

An automatic or Kinetic watch.

A woman

and a spare woman.


----------

